# Pig ears, cow hooves, bully sticks - which are safe?



## Momx3 (Aug 18, 2010)

I need more things for my puppy to chew on - she's a chewing machine! Unfortunately she either doesn't like the kong or hasn't figured out how to use it yet. I have a long pressed rawhide roll that she really likes. I know those aren't supposed to be the safest though. Today I'm going to take her to the pet store (she doesn't like the car yet so I need to work on that lots!) and I'm wondering shich of the chew type things are safe for her. Can I leave any of them in the crate with her?

Also, when you guys say marrow bones are good do you mean the hollow or filled bones at the dog store or real, raw bones?

Thank you from all of my chair, table and couch legs!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I wouldn't leave any chewy things with my dogs if I were not home to keep them from choking. That's just me. 

And I give my guy rawhide bones all the time.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

I second Megoras response.... No chews when we arnt at home to supervise
And than we only use the bully stick's for chewing. So far we have found these to be safest with our dogs. And we still have to watch making sure to take it away when it gets on the short side. 
Last week we actually found some that are 3ft long!!!!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I only use raw bones here. Marrow bones will last a while, if you need to take the marrow and most of the fat off first, or freeze and give for five or ten minutes at a time at first. Or, they get other raw bones, chicken backs/necks, turkey, pork, deer or moose. I had some kongs but honestly they only seemed to like them if they were full of stuff, and didn't clean them all the way out - threw out a few nasty kongs full of maggots and other fine things as a result and didn't go there again! My guys have also puked up smoked ears, shattered smoked bones and the bully sticks are too expensive for how short a time they actually chew. Nylabones they don't care for either, and the ones they can totally eat, they do like a big cookie, again expensive for two minutes of amusement!

JMO of course. I'd rather get a five dollar bag of marrow or neck bones and have a week's worth of all the dogs getting bones daily as a treat. When the marrow bones are done with, I'll smear some peanut butter on the inside and they're suddenly a new chew item too. Plus if the marrow bone does get stuffed like a kong and they don't clean it out it's not a big deal to toss it.

Lana


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

kongs: with a puppy or dog new to it... the stuff inside should be easy to access... as they get more experienced, stuff it more, and then, freeze partially...eventually freezing completely. Kongs are not really for "chewing" like bones/bully sticks/etc... they're more of a licking-trying-to-get-out-tossing-around item. They don't give the same experience as an item that is chewed...

I give my dogs bullysticks (...if purchased on sale) and cow hooves. But everyone is comfortable with different products. We do the marrow bones on occasion too.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Momx3 said:


> I need more things for my puppy to chew on - she's a chewing machine! Unfortunately she either doesn't like the kong or hasn't figured out how to use it yet. I have a long pressed rawhide roll that she really likes. I know those aren't supposed to be the safest though. Today I'm going to take her to the pet store (she doesn't like the car yet so I need to work on that lots!) and I'm wondering shich of the chew type things are safe for her. Can I leave any of them in the crate with her?
> 
> Also, when you guys say marrow bones are good do you mean the hollow or filled bones at the dog store or real, raw bones?
> 
> Thank you from all of my chair, table and couch legs!


The only one that I give is real, RAW marrow bones. I will NOT feed pig ears, or hooves, or bully sticks. I do not trust them at all, and have seen too many that are rancid.


----------



## Momx3 (Aug 18, 2010)

OK - so when you guys say marrow bones you mean real ones! Do you just ask the butcher for them - do they keep them in the back or something?

I've been putting peanut butter in the kong so far. The first time I did some kibble and some peanut butter. She likes the peanut butter - she'll lick it when my daughter holds it for her, bu I don;t think she's figured out how to hold it down with her paw and lick at the same time. Or else she's just lazy and wants my daughter to do it for her!! :bowl:


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Gunner loves the deer antlers. Agree, never leave them alone with something that they can choke on.....


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Momx3 said:


> OK - so when you guys say marrow bones you mean real ones! Do you just ask the butcher for them - do they keep them in the back or something?
> 
> I've been putting peanut butter in the kong so far. The first time I did some kibble and some peanut butter. She likes the peanut butter - she'll lick it when my daughter holds it for her, bu I don;t think she's figured out how to hold it down with her paw and lick at the same time. Or else she's just lazy and wants my daughter to do it for her!! :bowl:


Sometimes they have them in the freezer pre-cut, but I have found that these are usually way too small. 

I just ask the butcher at our local grocery store and he cuts one to size for me. They know I come in a lot, so usually order them. I'm sure if you called and asked, they would be able to order as well. 

Best $1.50 I spend.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> I will NOT feed pig ears, or hooves, or bully sticks. I do not trust them at all, and have seen too many that are rancid.


Or they go rancid... as does rawhide. It's why if the dog hasn't chewed up a bone a week after I gave it to him, I throw it away regardless of how much is left. 

Lana... and others who have given raw bones to dogs.... is this something that is perfectly safe? Will the dogs chew the bones up immediately or would I have to reach down their throats to retrieve bones? I've thought about giving raw bones time and again, but when it comes down to it - most bones look so small and choke-hazardous to me. <- I'm used to giving my dog something that is at least a foot long, and I take it away when the dog can fit the entire thing in his mouth.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

It depends on the dog...my dogs prefer the smaller 4-6" marrow bones to larger ones... they chew them enough to blunt the edges, but rarely get more damage than that. If your dog has a history of swallowing smaller things... then get bigger ones and remove sooner. 

For those of you feeding marrow bones regularly... do you have concern over the density of the bone and damage to the teeth? A close friend has had both her dog's get broken teeth from marrow bones (...though yes, it could have been slightly damaged earlier due to other chews or activities or health or age....)?


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

And this is the other chew product we've used... it's holding up very well for us.

Clean Run: Himilayan Dog Chews


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

The Himalayan chews are good but don't last nearly as long as the deer antlers. I was just checking and, after about 4 months, 2 of the antlers are being tossed and probably a third within a week. Time to order new ones!

My Chinese Crested loves the antlers-but she prefers the new ones and, considering that I order the XXL, it is quite a sight to see! She tries to bring them up on the bed with her but has a hard time with the new ones 

I don't like cow hooves-they can splinter-and my guys tend to try to gulp rawhide, so none of those either, same with pig ears. Bully sticks work well for me, but they only last a couple of hours at best.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I know lots of people who successfully feed raw bones, but my vet read me the riot act when I asked about it. She's also an emergency vet, and I got quite a lecture about the number of obstructions she's removed caused by raw bones, as well as a lecture about long term dental health and the wear and breakage she's seen from raw bones.

So currently we don't do it, though I wonder if her experience is skewed because of her emergency work. The risk can't be that high if so many people give them with no issues.


----------



## AllShookUp (May 7, 2010)

I agree with Bender & feed raw bones as well to my 13 yr old. He's always had the frozen raw bones from the meat dept & LOVES them. I usually get the big beef ones. They last long, are cheap & you can then put peanut butter in them once they clean them out. He has NEVER had his teeth cleaned at 13 almost 14 & the vets always comment on his good teeth.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't give any of the things you mentioned on your OP. Marrow bones only and when he has cleaned them up I stuff them with wet dog food and freeze it. I check the bones all the time and if they look iffy I toss them and get new ones.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Raw marrow bones are the best puppy pacifier I've ever seen. They're enthralled for hours. You need a rest, get a marrow bone!!!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Another raw marrow bone supporter here.....the dogs love them. I also clean them out afterwards and refill them with "stuff" and freeze them for another day (peanut butter and banana is their fave). 

Cow hooves are okay but they do splinter if you have heavy chewers like my guys...plus them smell!! The dogs enjoy bully sticks but I don't find they last long enough!!

We do not give our dogs rawhide of any kind.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Maggie got loose stools from the raw marrow bones, so I get the smoked ones. She loves Bully sticks. Does not get rawhide or pigs ears or hooves or anything of the like. We do Kongs alot. Antler awhile back she liked, but it got splintered and out it went. Very expensive by the way for such a short thing that it was. I leave her alone with a Kong.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

We have nylabones, deer antlers and raw marrow bones or beef neck. I've never tried the bullysticks as their smell really bothers me, nor have I ever given rawhide or pig ears.
Like others I only allow access to raw bones (I get them at the butcher) when being supervised. And I only allow raw bones for one hour max - up to 3 times a week...as I do not want any broken teeth like tippykayak mentioned. Paddy chipped on of his teeth on a raw bone, so he is always supervised and we make sure they're not too big or too small. After an hour, I take them away, put them in an airtight baggie and re-freeze for next time. Once the bone starts to look really chewed up, without marrow or any fat attached, I throw them out. I have never re-stuffed them (but that is a good idea).

I just lay an old sheet on the hardwood and let them chew. 

If you're going to introduce the raw bones, I would start slowly as you do not want loose stools. You should be okay once a tolerance is built up.

But I have never had to brush any of my dog's teeth and with Katie in particular - her teeth sparkle!

Kim


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Raw marrow bones are the only things that last more than an hour around here. Ace will be done with a large bully stick in about 45 minutes. I don't like raw hide at all. I've never tried dear antlers but I definitely would.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I give raw marrow bones fairly often and my dogs love them. They are the only chewie type thing that lasts over several chew sessions.

I also give, and I will clarify here RAW, cow hooves. You can buy smoked hooves in pet stores... I do not mean these, and would not recommend them. I buy raw hooves, they must be kept frozen.. they are a much softer consistency than say, a marrow bone, but still offer great chewing time. I also have bought raw cow hooves stuffed with green tripe, which I will say is probably my dog's favorite, however it's fairly expensive so really a once in long while treat.

I do not give pig ears.. Sam had one as a pup and threw up everywhere so I just don't think they're a good idea. He did have a very sensitive tummy as a puppy though so I don't know if he would throw up if he had one today, but I'm not willing to risk it.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

On the days that I feed marrow bones, I cut back on the amount of their regular food. I've never had diarrhea when doing this. Marrow is very rich, and if a regular meal is fed in addition to the raw bone, it is too much.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

missmarstar said:


> I also give, and I will clarify here RAW, cow hooves. You can buy smoked hooves in pet stores... I do not mean these, and would not recommend them. I buy raw hooves, they must be kept frozen.. they are a much softer consistency than say, a marrow bone, but still offer great chewing time.


Where do you purchase those? I typically see hooves sold as "plain" and "smoked" and I go for the plain.... but I've never seen raw!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

RedDogs said:


> Where do you purchase those? I typically see hooves sold as "plain" and "smoked" and I go for the plain.... but I've never seen raw!



GreenTripe.Com Main Index

shipping can be quite costly from that site, I usually just add a few bags of hooves to my order when I'm ordering tripe from them. You can't even just order the hooves because I think they have a 20 lb minimum order.. that'd be a lot of hooves LOL 

If anyone is interested in ordering some, I'd be happy to include some in my next tripe order (which will actually be happening sometime soon) and just ship them to you as cheaply as possible in a cooler. Let me know 

Not sure where else you could buy them, honestly!!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for sharing! ... the 20lbs is not a big deal, but as I just bought.. ahem... close to 50lbs... of hooves.... it'll be a while until I need to order. SUPER glad to have a resource for when we need more!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

If you do order from greentripe.com at some point, definitely order atleast one tripe stuffed hoof. Give it OUTDOORS (stinky!) and watch your pup go absolutely nuts with joy 

And seriously the offer stands if anyone wants me to include anything on my tripe order. I normally order quite a bit and adding a little to my order does not increase my shipping costs so all you'd need to pay is shipping from me to you.


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

I used to give rawhides but after seeing Max devour a bag of them in a week I got both him and Franklin each a marrow bone. It worked out so well because they loved them but once they got it cleaned out I started stuffing it with peanut butter and froze them and now they adore them. It has been a lifesaver keeping Max occupied at night. I did find them bones that were pretty long because I worried that if they were too short they would try and swallow them.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

C's Mom said:


> I don't give any of the things you mentioned on your OP. Marrow bones only and when he has cleaned them up I stuff them with wet dog food and freeze it. I check the bones all the time and if they look iffy I toss them and get new ones.


I like the wet dog food idea rather than the peanut butter for stuffing Kongs & bones. I'm going to try it.


----------

